# Looking for ideas for a benchtop drill press workstation fixture



## cootcraig (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a small Delta benchtop drill press and it works fine when I can secure something on the table. I went looking for a creative workstation fixture for larger and odd shaped objects. I did not find very much but this
little article is perhaps a starting point. Can you point me to other designs?

This benchtop drill press acts all grown up

Here is the illustration provided:


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool idea in the image above. If you are against getting a full size Drill Press I would suggest you squeeze this idea between two cabinets with a gap between them slightly larger than the base of the drill press. Same idea but much less wasted space.


----------



## seniorcitizen (Feb 22, 2015)

User name, password, nickname and signature.

Note, that you can set your LumberJocks.com signature by editing your profile. What you talking about ?

Can someone tell me if I am actually registered ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

yup


----------

